# YIPPPPEEE, We did it



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know Shiner is not a Maltese but I can help be proud of my baby. Shiner and I got our first qualifying obedience score.







He did so well. I was so shocked cause frankly he is smart as a whip but kinda a spaz. Even more so when he is in a strange environment. It went awesome. I just thought I would share my joy.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

What kind dog is Shiner?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good for Shiner







Congrats ! Doesnt matter he's not a Maltese,we love all our babies here !


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations and lots of tail wags to Shiner!! Who cares if he is not a Maltese!! He's your baby and best in show to you!! What an accomplishment for the both of you


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's so cool! Great job Shiner!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Woohoo!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@May 20 2005, 02:28 AM
> *What kind dog is Shiner?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63683*


[/QUOTE]

Shiner is a Min Pin


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Hooray for Shiner!!! Way to go!





















ALL our babies are loved here!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thats awsome, I wish any pet I have ever had could wn points for obedience lol


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!! I loved showing in obedience when I had my Sheltie. If you really yourself going you will also enjoy tracking and Therepy work.

One thing leads to another. I miss my little Sheltie but looking forward to getting a Maltese. My little dog could answer the telephone, pick up things I dropped and even bring me a tissue when I sneezed.

Good luck to you and your pup. ENJOY obedience.

Connie


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ConnieVa_@May 21 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Congrats!!!!!!  I loved showing in obedience when  I had my Sheltie.  If you really yourself going you will also enjoy tracking and Therepy work.
> 
> One thing leads to another.  I miss my little Sheltie but looking forward to getting a Maltese.  My little dog could answer the telephone, pick up things I dropped and even bring me a tissue when I sneezed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


shiner does the tissue thing. It was so easy to teach him and it was very cute. however this spring when I had strep throat I always have a runny nose when I'm on antibotics and it got a little annoying. we had to hide the tissue boxes cause I would sneeze and he would run all over the house looking for a box it was cute.


----------

